# Croatiian General kills himself in the court room



## Spencer100 (29 Nov 2017)

Here is something that may be of interest to some here.  Plus video.



http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5128353/UN-war-crimes-convict-claims-taken-poison-court.html


----------



## jollyjacktar (29 Nov 2017)

Too bad more serious criminals like him didn't follow suit.  Would save a ton in Life Cycle Management for the State.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (30 Nov 2017)

Perhaps if the "right to die" legislation goes through, prisoners with life sentences can opt to check out early with a portion of the funds saved going to family or charity.


----------



## Good2Golf (30 Nov 2017)

:'(









...not


----------



## Kat Stevens (30 Nov 2017)

30 years too late.


----------



## rmc_wannabe (30 Nov 2017)

Saved the Dutch people 20 years of wasted rations.

Good riddance!  :nod:


----------



## Primus (30 Nov 2017)

"I"m not a war criminal!" *Drinks Poison" 

That's a strong case. I'm convinced  /s


----------

